# 1965 Wards Hawthorne Flyer Deluxe



## Mark Allard (Jun 10, 2017)

Just bought this Hawthorne, Bought it with the plans on building a Space Age custom but when I got it in the mail it was just too clean to tear apart.View attachment 479771


----------



## stoney (Jun 15, 2017)

Looks great, post more pics of it.


----------

